# the reason i call it a felony grow .



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

i call it a felony grow because anything under 5 plants is a misdemenor and anything over is felony with intent to sell. i say bullshit prove it . anyways thought id let you all see em a few weeks older and to show tmj  the difference in growing in a 2 gallon and a seven gallon container which is same age and same strain .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

whats up skunk. good example, nice pics.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks brother , but im no means a photographer lol. anyways i just went out this morning to transplant the 1 in the 2 gallon container  and guess what didnt matter how hard i mashed the bucket around to loosen the roots i still lost half of them stuck to the botton there was nothin i could do but i imagine itll be okay . i also took a male out of flowering a week ago and try to reveg it to pollenate later . well it never reveged it started to put pollen all over the leaves so i went ahead and ziplock some of it and pollenate some of my females in maticuluous areas hopen to get me some seeds . by the way hows yours doin ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

getting there. i got the 2 papaya females, and 2 northern berry females in flower. i also have 2 white widow, 2 white rhino, and 2 northern skunk in veg. i just put up some new pics if you want to check them out.


----------

